# Es mejor un Sony Genezi o un buen amplificador y dos parlantes?



## yo_santi87 (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola gente del foro, estuve buscando info de este tema y no encontre, asi que salgo a preguntar a los entendidos del foro.

Quiero hacerme de un equipo potente para mi casa, y tengo dos opciones y no se cual me conviene, quiero que sea potente (para mi casa, es decir no 1000 wats rms, pero que suene fuerte), y que tenga buena calidad y BUENOS GRAVES.

Mis dos opciones son:



Comprar un sony genezi de 465 watts rms, es un 2.1, aca esta el link:
http://www.garbarino.com/productos/minicomponente-sony-mhc-ex9-usb_60504.php



O comprar un amplificador grundig de 360 wats rms (180 por canal), lo escuche y suena bien, y comprar dos parlantes armados, con woofers de 15", o este otro con woofer de 12" me gusto tambien:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-110373836-bafles-dancis-con-parlantes-woofers-de-potencia-350w-nuevos-_JM_
No pregunto en si puntualmente por esos equipos, tal vez compre otro, pero de caracteristicas similares a estos, la pregunta es, es mejor un equipo ya paquetizado, sea sony, aiwa, o cual sea, o comprar un buen amplificador y dos bafles del tipo de los que se usan en fiestas y demas????

Dejando de lado las otras funciones como ecualizado o si lee mp3 o no, ya que es para pasar musica con la PC. 

Dejando de lado tambien un poco el costo, que me conviene??

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 11, 2011)

Pues en mi casa compre un ampli X-Plod de 4 canales, consegui 6 bafles 3 vias, las acomode en toda la habitación, conecte los canales a la tarjeta de sonido, y .... no extraño un sonido 5.1. A mi me resulto mucho mejor, mucho mas barato y mucho mas escandaloso...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2011)

yo_santi87 dijo:


> la pregunta es, es mejor un equipo ya paquetizado, sea sony, aiwa, o cual sea, o comprar un buen amplificador y dos bafles del tipo de los que se usan en fiestas y demas????


Esos equipos (Sony, Aiwa, etc) - en general y en la actualidad - son "buenos" para NADA, pero suenan como le gusta al 99% de los que escuchan música: con graves resonantes y medios que ni se entienden; así que si eso es lo que buscás...entonces adelante! metele nomás y compralo.
Si lo que buscás (y parece que no ) es que se escuche lo que han grabado originalmente y se tengan las sensaciones auditivas correctas....esa no es la solución....vas a tener que gastar miles de dólares en equipos de alta calidad (especialmente los baffles) o armar vos los amplificadores y baffles, y conectarlos a la PC (muy mala idea luego de ese gasto o trabajo) o usar reproductores de CD comerciales que los hay de muy variados precios.

En fin...vos verás que es lo que necesitás....


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 11, 2011)

Experimentar ayuda a saber que es lo que te acomoda...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 11, 2011)

Buenas.
Mira, yo soy mas del tipo, onda que se manda a lo comercial, y asi va a ser mi recomendacion. Yo tengo, va se lo compre a un pariente mio el sony genezy, que mostras en la foto, pero sin el subwoofer. Mira el equipo para musica esta bueno, aunque por el precio deja mucho que desear, muchos graves, falta de medios y de agudos, no tiene ecualizador. En resumen la verdad que comparado con equipos viejitos y un poco mas baratos en una porqueria. Yo el que tengo es 2.0 con ecu. de 5 bandas, y le puse un subw de 4pulg aparte, la verdad que eso si suena bien. 
Ahora secretito. Si vos te queres armar algo como el genezi, andate por los IC STK, yo lo desarme al genezi, un quilombo de cables la verdad pero bue... va en fin el genezi esta basado en un stk, aunque ahora no me acuerdo muy muy bien cual era el modelo especifico.

Nos vemos chau

Ah.... y me falto aclarar, recien me acorde que hace un tiempo estaba escuchando el equipo con la entrada auxiliar pc (tipo minijack) y la verdad que me dio asco como distorcionaba. lo primero que se me ocurrio fue bajar el volumen del mp4, asi no le estaba exigiendo tanto a la entrada del amp, pero igualmente cuando le aumentabas el volumen  al aparato distorcionaba.


----------



## yo_santi87 (Abr 12, 2011)

Ezavalla: gracias por la informacion en cuanto al tipo de sonido de un equipo estilo sony genezy, lo voy a tener en cuenta. Pero lo que yo voy a conectar al amplificador es una PC y no voy a gastar en un super amplificador como los que me decis vos. Mis dos alternativas son las que plantee, ya que no dispongo de mucha mas plata.
Me quedo claro que el sony es malo en cuanto a calidad, en especial en medios y agudos. Pero que opinas de un equipo armado como el que plantee?? es mejor o peor que un sony? por lo que dijiste entiendo que es mejor.

Alejandro: Gracias por tu explicacion, en cuanto a lo que decis de falta de ecualizador no me importa, porque para eso tengo la PC. Tu recomendacion parece ser no al sony, mejor el otro ampli...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2011)

yo_santi87 dijo:


> Me quedo claro que el sony es malo en cuanto a calidad, en especial en medios y agudos. *Pero que opinas de un equipo armado como el que plantee??* es mejor o peor que un sony? por lo que dijiste entiendo que es mejor.


El amplificador es del todo probable que sea mejor que el del SONY, o al menos igual, pero tu mayor problema son los baffles, y esos que mencionaste parecen poco menos que espantosos!...y no me refiero a la estética , aunque casi seguro que te van a sonar los graves retumbones...


----------



## yo_santi87 (Abr 12, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> El amplificador es del todo probable que sea mejor que el del SONY, o al menos igual, pero tu mayor problema son los baffles, y esos que mencionaste parecen poco menos que espantosos!...y no me refiero a la estética , aunque casi seguro que te van a sonar los graves retumbones...



Ok, me quedo claro, te agradezco.

Ahora te hago otra pregunta, que bafles deberia usar?? como se cual es mejor o cual es peor??
Que es mas aconsejable?? es mejor que tenga un parlante normal para los medios??

Espero me puedas orientar un poco mas...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 12, 2011)

Buenas. me acorde de algo del genezi. Este aunque sea de 2 canales tiene 4 amplificadores (DETALLE MUY IMPORTANTE cuando se habla de los agudos y graves). Ya que este posee dentro de las salidas R y L, una para low y otra para high. Es decir que a mi suposicion, por favor ezavalla corregime si me equivoco por que aca vos sos el experto en audio, debe de tener un divisor linkwits o algo asi es decir:
                                                    PRE AMP> LINKWITS>AMP
Ahora yo creo que esto en parte dificulta en fin la creacion de unos bafles porque siempre va a ser dependiente del rango de frecuencias del amplificador no es asi?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2011)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas. me acorde de algo del genezi. Este aunque sea de 2 canales tiene 4 amplificadores (DETALLE MUY IMPORTANTE cuando se habla de los agudos y graves). Ya que este posee dentro de las salidas R y L, una para low y otra para high. Es decir que a mi suposicion, por favor ezavalla corregime si me equivoco por que aca vos sos el experto en audio, debe de tener un divisor linkwits o algo asi es decir:
> PRE AMP> LINKWITS>AMP


La verdad es que nunca he analizado el esquema de un Genezi, pero si hace bi-amplificación, es del todo probable que lo que decís sea completamente cierto ....solo que espero que usen un filtro LR. Lo que sí es seguro, es que tienen un módulo de refuerzo de graves, ya sea electrónico antes de los amplis o mecánico en el diseño del baffle y el woofer...o ambos 



alejandro electronica dijo:


> Ahora yo creo que esto en parte dificulta en fin la creacion de unos bafles porque siempre va a ser dependiente del rango de frecuencias del amplificador no es asi?


Nop....de lo que depende es de los parlantes y del diseño del baffle y, eventualmente, de los filtros electrónicos internos. Vos podés hacer un baffle que suene razonablemente bien y conectarlo a un Genezi....a lo sumo deberás eliminar los refuerzos electrónicos y en el peor de los casos, tendrás que tocar los filtros....pero con un poco de "pispicia"  podés zafar de eso....


----------



## yo_santi87 (Abr 14, 2011)

Y como para ir terminando, conoces algun equipo que tenga un buen sonido, algun equipo comercial, como el sony que propuse, algo que pueda comprar armado y que tenga un costo similar???

O eso no existe??


----------



## crimson (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola yo_santi87, yo tengo una visión muy particular sobre el tema, y es que el audiófilo no es aquél que tiene los super equipos exclusivos y recontracaros sino aquél que, de acuerdo a sus ingresos tiene el mejor equipo *posible*. Te comento, tengo un amigo fanático de la buena música (léase: ´Génesis, Jethro Tull. Yes, Wakeman, etc. todos de los ·70s) y andaba en la mala, había perdido un buen laburo y se andaba arreglando con un laburito de emergencia. Resultado: no tenía un cobre. En un momento recibe algunas monedas y me dice "¿Podemos hacer algo de audio?" Así que le armé un P3A estéreo (gasté algo de $300) y compramos un par de parlantes Jahro de 12, un par de 4 y un par de tweeter tipo bala chinos (gastamos otros $ 300) más algo de madera para hacer un par de baffles a la vieja usanza (nada de parámetros Thiele) de acuerdo al lugar que tenía, un divisor de 18dB por octava para el sistema medio-tweeter (sí Eza... ya sé que es una chanchada, pero tenía que ser económico) y lo mueve con un DVD que ya no le lee videos pero el audio anda fenómeno. Resultado: *funciona maravillosamente. *Dicho por todos lo que lo han escuchado, infinitamente mejor que un equipo comercial (yo escuché el Génezi que comentás en un Garcabarino y me pareció espantoso).
Así que por eso fundamento mi teoría, yo tampoco estaba convencido cuando me animé a armarlo, *pero el resultado fue excelente.* La madera de los baffles es mejor que el plástico chino. Saludos C


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 14, 2011)

yo_santi87 dijo:


> Hola gente del foro, estuve buscando info de este tema y no encontre, asi que salgo a preguntar a los entendidos del foro.
> 
> Quiero hacerme de un equipo potente para mi casa, y tengo dos opciones y no se cual me conviene, quiero que sea potente (para mi casa, es decir no 1000 wats rms, pero que suene fuerte), y que tenga buena calidad y BUENOS GRAVES.
> 
> ...



Y por que no armas un buen amplificador y sus cajas acusticas, en el foro hay suficiente informacion para hacer ambas cosas y de muy buena calidad!


----------



## yo_santi87 (Abr 15, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Y por que no armas un buen amplificador y sus cajas acusticas, en el foro hay suficiente informacion para hacer ambas cosas y de muy buena calidad!



No tengo tiempo, quiero comprar algo hecho, la ultima vez que hice un ampli tuve problemas con los integrados (TDA1562 truchos) y hace un par de meses lo termine, pero se me fueron tanto las ganas que todavia ni lo puse en el auto.

Estoy buscando algo que suene bien, no que sea supremo, no creo tener el oido para distinguir un super amplificador, pero si me doy cuenta cuando algo suena mas o menos, y no quiero comprar uno y que suene asi, por eso estoy buscando asesoramiento...


----------



## antuanvidal (Sep 5, 2011)

hola yo_santi87....y al final que hiciste cual te compraste?, lo que hize yo me compre 2 Sony pero de la linea GRX del año 98 (usados en mercado libre), le cambie el lente y las correas de las caseteras y funcionan de maravillas, no soy audiofilo pero si me gusta que se escuche claro, estos equipos aun no caian en el vicio del puro BOOM BOOM, actualmente todos los equipos de audio de tienda comunes y corrientes suenan mal, fuerte, pero con exceso de bajos.... con respecto a las cajas tengo el GRX9000 y tiran 140w por canal algun entendido en el tema, que cajas me recomendarian para escuchar Rock y Metal? saludos a todos


----------



## Dano (Sep 5, 2011)

antuanvidal dijo:


> con respecto a las cajas tengo el GRX9000 y tiran 140w por canal algun entendido en el tema







antuanvidal dijo:


> que cajas me recomendarian para escuchar Rock y Metal? saludos a todos



Ninguna, si no está roto no lo arregles que lo romperás, aunque suene duro el consejo es la pura verdad...


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2011)

Amigo es verdad los equipos actuales del mercado tienen un exeso de bajos lo cual hace que los altos y medios esten demasiados opacos por lo cual solo se oye el boom y eso obviamente no es un buen sonido lo que puedes hacer es comprarte el amplificador y armarte dos buenos bafles que es lo mas viable ya qe asi puedes diseñar el filtro segun tu gusto y oido e ir variando hasta que te guste es mi opinion ya que yo cuento con un amplificador estereo hecho con el tda 2050 y dos parlantitos pequeños no son una maravilla woofers de 4" y tweeters piezo espero que encuentres una buena solucion.
Y lo que dice el amigo ezavalla es cierto para lograr un correcto nivel de frecuencias se necesitan equipos muy caros ya que he trabajado con estos para eventos grandes.......


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 5, 2011)

Chris dijo:


> los equipos actuales del mercado tienen un exeso de bajos lo cual hace que los altos y medios esten demasiados opacos


La solución para ello es bajar los graves en un ecualizador.


----------



## antuanvidal (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola Dano no me entendiste... aca denuevo la consulta, tengo el equipo GRX9000, está sin parlantes sin cajas solo el equipo (bafles seria la palabra correcta?, yo le llamo cajas jeje), este equipo tiene una potencia de 140w RMS por canal, por lo tanto mi pregunta es que marca de bafles (me refiero a la caja con parlantes incluidos osea completa) me recomiendan ustedes que son mas entendidos en la materia, para escuchar rock y metal saludos!


----------

